# Rayco RG45



## MSgtBob66 (Jun 10, 2016)

Bandit 2650 demo a few weeks ago, posted my opinion. Overall, not impressed except for the HUGE swing. A week ago, had a huge stump come up, the homeowner had cut down a silver maple and cut a trench around the buttress roots, 12' diameter or so. I estimated 5-7 hours to grind with my 1999 RG1625 Super Jr. I demoed a RG45 and HOLY COW! 1.8 hrs on the machine for the grind with a learning curve and farting around to move chips. Blows away the Bandit and $15000.00 less. I'm buying it. Normally, I get 1-2 big stumps a year, but my average stump is 48" at the flare. 99% of my jobs are residential. Brought my Super Jr to the job to compare, no comparison. I just put a Green wheel on it, need to run the new machine for a while and repair the old dog before I decide if I sell it (worn out steering). I have 3 big stumps lined up right now, I'll time everything and do a comparison and report my results here.

Bob


----------



## marne (Jun 11, 2016)

Many thanks for your report, not much info on the 45 yet.
It's on the top of my list, direct drive, 4x4, small footprint, lightweight and torque.

The only thing I worry about is the gearbox, as I see how much vermeer charges for their's, I fear rayco is not much different in this.
In addition I wonder how long the chaindrivebox remains leakproof, before it spills it's oil around the cutterwheel.

What do think about the chip containment? I see there is no space under the machine but plenty on the left and right, which may be annoying (doing mess?) but probably great because the space is infinite.

Please keep us up to date.
Many thanks, Marne.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jun 15, 2016)

On Monday, 2 hours on 4 stumps: 2 big stumps with surface roots from hell and 2 small stumps, 1 was a regrind from some previous grinder. The small stumps took longer to get into position than to grind, maybe 5 minutes each.

Yesterday, 1 3/4 hrs on this guy in the pic.







Surface roots, and no chainsaw to cut the stump down to height. Spent about an extra 20-30 minutes messing withe getting that stump out of the way. 
Why no chainsaw? It was in my trailer, in the toolbox! So the literature I got from the dealer and from Rayco online says the machine weighs 2550 lbs, so I bought a set of 3000 lb ramps. The sales guy pulls up to my house with the machine on the back of his truck, and points out that HIS literature says it weighs 3250 lbs. He calls Rayco, and they say go with current literature. SH!T. We use his ramps on my trailer. Mine are light duty for this set up:





I borrowed a trailer and had only the tools I remembered to throw in the back of my truck. No saw!
I ordered up material and will weld up some aluminum ramps on Friday.

Chip containment: Better than the Super Jr and better than the Bandit 2650. It seems mostly in front. That being said, I need to re-think how I guard in front of the machine. When it fills with chips, it'll spit debris out the front as you sweep from side to side. I will look into those fabric guards I have seen around, or maybe make a set with a long mesh tarp and some sort of stakes.

So far I love it, even with the Rayco Super teeth. My Greenteeth from the Super Jr will fit this thing, Green has the 700 series listed for this machine. I am short 3 sets of Greenteeth for the inners (24 vs 18), so I will substitute Super teeth for the missing sets. I have a bunch of them laying around the shop.

We'll see how it goes!

In the shop resting...



BOB


----------



## marne (Jun 16, 2016)

Many thanks for the report Bob!
Yeah, got a few shirts from chainsaw dilemmas too in my cabinet.

I thought the tracked version was that heavy?! 3250lbs is a bunch more, I would definitely check this on a weighbridge, before going for new ramps. They state it to be 2700lbs! Just yesterday crushed a wooden step in a customers garden.


For me grinding depth is a big topic, for sure one can grind a hole to drive deeper, but upgrading should result in instant depth too. A few contractors often demand for 23-24" depth.

May I please you for a small favour?

I know those rg45 can use the pushblade to lift the steering side/front axle in the air.
Would I ask too much, if you would lift the grinding head to any height for me, measure it, then use the pushblade to lift and measure again to see how much the head went downward with the blade extended to the max?


No matter how
Many thanks
Marne


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jun 16, 2016)

Marne, I just caught this: no more chaincase to cutting wheel, back to polychain cogged belt.


----------



## MSgtBob66 (Jun 17, 2016)

Marne,

1" for the blade all the way up.

Just checked VIN tag, GVW/GVWR 2710.

Sent my salesman a nasty gram directed at Rayco. Need new literature! Full of incorrect info, wheeled and tracked mixed together. 

Bob


----------



## marne (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you so much Bob!
I hoped it gained more, for sure one may put something below the blade or mount a trailer Jack on the blade.

Back to cogged belt?! So the chain must have lead to an issue. Possible it lasted too well, according to my dealer 1000hrs, which seemed very optimistic to me. Or it gave serious problems, maybe regular mess around the wheel.
Anyway, good to hear the belts are back and hopefully they last longer than the ones on the rg50s.

Many thanks again Bob, please keep us up to date and BTW congrats to your nice machine!

Marne


----------



## Redbeast44 (Oct 5, 2018)

Hello, I am new to this site. I just purchased a used Rayco RG 45 stump grinder. Since I purchased it from a person who did not perform precision maintenance , I decided to go through the entire machine. I did purchase it for very reasonable price, so spending a little money on maintenance is a wise investment. It runs great and cuts very well with dull teeth. They will be replaced (700 green teeth and new pocket holders). 

To stimulate discussion about the drive rotating flywheel system, I found the bottom socket bushing broken (two pieces) with only one set screw holding it in place. I never found the other set screw? The new one I purchased is one piece and and comes with two set screws. When I purchased it, the previous owner said the shear pin on the lower socket broke at least twice. I found there is no shear pin. It is a key that couples the spur gear-bushing and shaft that should never break. Has anyone experienced this problem?

After talking to Rayco and my local mechanic shop, they agreed that a lot of people have converted their drive train to the new poly chain system. How many users are still using the original chain design? Help

My mechanic quoted me a lower price using none Rayco parts and Rayco quoted me more using their parts. It looks like the poly chain design will require a new cover or case because it is larger. Has any used none Rayco parts with success? Or should stick I stick with the original chain or switch to the new poly chain with Rayco parts? Bear in mind, this machine transmits approximately 80 + foot-pounds through this drive system. 

I will keep you updated.


----------



## Mark Clements (Nov 29, 2018)

Redbeast44 said:


> Hello, I am new to this site. I just purchased a used Rayco RG 45 stump grinder. Since I purchased it from a person who did not perform precision maintenance , I decided to go through the entire machine. I did purchase it for very reasonable price, so spending a little money on maintenance is a wise investment. It runs great and cuts very well with dull teeth. They will be replaced (700 green teeth and new pocket holders).
> 
> To stimulate discussion about the drive rotating flywheel system, I found the bottom socket bushing broken (two pieces) with only one set screw holding it in place. I never found the other set screw? The new one I purchased is one piece and and comes with two set screws. When I purchased it, the previous owner said the shear pin on the lower socket broke at least twice. I found there is no shear pin. It is a key that couples the spur gear-bushing and shaft that should never break. Has anyone experienced this problem?
> 
> ...


Hello Redbeast 44! What did you end up doing with your machine? 
I have an RG 45 and the chain drive and sprocket have broken three times. I am disgusted. I called the factory and they reluctantly admitted that that is a recurring problem with this machine. They told me there is a fix: replace the chain drive with a poly belt. But it can only be replaced at the factory in Ohio and will cost $1400 not including shipping and I live on an island off the coast of Massachusetts. I’m ready to get rid of this machine. I used to have a Rayco super Junior and I never had any problems with it. I wish I still had it!


----------



## Eq Broker (Dec 3, 2018)

Rayco will not ship the parts to convert the machine to a poly chain belt. You have to take them your machine and for $1,800, they will upgrade it to the poly chain belt. They had problems with the chain breaking as I have many customers who had them. If you do the upgrade, you have to check the tension on the poly chain belt after 8-10 hours of use. The machine is now discontinued and I have many customers who are breaking the poly chain belt. This is due to them not checking for tightness.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment Exporters
770-420-6400


----------



## Mark Clements (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi there do you know how much a new Polly belt cost and do you know what the upgrade consist of do they still use the same cutter wheel thanks so much for the information Mark


----------



## Eq Broker (Dec 4, 2018)

Hi Mark,

I carry the Gates poly chain belt for $324.00. The kit would include a plain bore upper poly chain sprocket, bottom poly chain sprocket, taper loc bushing, idler pulley, poly chain belt, and a new belt cover. Again, they won't sell it to a dealer or direct customer. There may also be some modifications to be made to the machine as well. I just went down this road 2 weeks ago with a customer and they wouldn't sell us the parts. The machine is now discontinued.

Hope this helps!

Dave
Global Equipment
770-420-6400


----------

